# Scotts Green Max



## Alan

Anyone used this? I know many folks frown on Scotts products, but this gets pretty good reviews from most folks(except the ones that cannot follow the directions and their concrete gets stained). It's ~$20 a bag that covers ~5k sq. ft.

Also wonder how this might compare(on paper or in theory) to MQ's greening solution-MQ? Or anyone else that knows chemicals??


----------



## GrassDaddy

Looks like it's just their fert with iron. I'm sure it's fine, the question is pricing compared to the alternatives.


----------



## J_nick

I buy 40# bags of 40-0-0 100% slow release for $22.50 before tax. It has 4% iron and will cover 16k at 1#N/1000


----------



## j4c11

J_nick said:


> I buy 40# bags of 40-0-0 100% slow release for $22.50 before tax. It has 4% iron


From....? (where do you buy it)


----------



## J_nick

j4c11 said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I buy 40# bags of 40-0-0 100% slow release for $22.50 before tax. It has 4% iron
> 
> 
> 
> From....?
Click to expand...

Local seed co-op


----------



## j4c11

J_nick said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I buy 40# bags of 40-0-0 100% slow release for $22.50 before tax. It has 4% iron
> 
> 
> 
> From....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Local seed co-op
Click to expand...

That's a great price for slow-release + iron, but I'm not driving to OK for it  
I went to a large local supplier of fertilizer multiple times to ask for coated urea and they always look at me like I'm from another planet.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Try looking for a SiteOne or Ewing.


----------



## J_nick

J_nick said:


> I buy 40# bags of 40-0-0 100% slow release for $22.50 before tax. It has 4% iron and will cover 16k at 1#N/1000


My bad I just looked at the bag it's 3% iron :roll:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Alan said:


> Anyone used this? I know many folks frown on Scotts products, but this gets pretty good reviews from most folks(except the ones that cannot follow the directions and their concrete gets stained). It's ~$20 a bag that covers ~5k sq. ft.
> 
> Also wonder how this might compare(on paper or in theory) to MQ's greening solution-MQ? Or anyone else that knows chemicals??


Actually, that is not a bad fertilizer to buy besides the inflated price. It only has 23% slow release and the SGN(Size Guide Number) is fairly small, so it is less likely to be picked up by your reel mower. It also does NOT have Poly coated Urea which can get caught up in your mower and break the cover, turning it into FAST release Urea. I don't think Scott's fertilizer is bad, it's just over priced is all.

The iron that it has will be taken up by the roots and will give "some" darker greening effect but nothing like a foliar applied app of FAS. It would definitely be a good 1-2 punch for the grass :thumbup: by using them in conjunction with each other. I always look for Fe(Iron) in fertilizer when I'm purchasing it.


----------



## GrassDaddy

If you don't know where to buy local lawn stuff, try searching for scag/stihl/walker/exmark dealers. The shop around here that has the pro grade equipment is where I can also find the pro grade supplies super cheap. That tackifier covers an acre and was $20..

I also found an Agway that I didn't know existed, and that's where I get my Urea and some of the other organic type stuff geared more towards homeowners. Their selection is completely different than the box stores. Either way I gotta make it a day trip cuz it's at the southern tip of the state and beach traffic is a nightmare lol


----------



## Mightyquinn

GrassDaddy said:


> Either way I gotta make it a day trip cuz it's at the southern tip of the state and beach traffic is a nightmare lol


 :lol: This made me laugh!! You live in Rhode Island!!! It's the size of a postage stamp


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yeah the traffic can be insane. Our highways aren't designed for the number of people driving on them now. Some stretches of highway are still a single lane, so you have MA and CT/NY people vacation here and then it's a nightmare. My chiropractor changes his hours during the summer based on the beach traffic.

But in the winter the roads are clear! lol


----------



## MrMeaner

Mightyquinn said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone used this? I know many folks frown on Scotts products, but this gets pretty good reviews from most folks(except the ones that cannot follow the directions and their concrete gets stained). It's ~$20 a bag that covers ~5k sq. ft.
> 
> Also wonder how this might compare(on paper or in theory) to MQ's greening solution-MQ? Or anyone else that knows chemicals??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that is not a bad fertilizer to buy besides the inflated price. It only has 23% slow release and the SGN(Size Guide Number) is fairly small, so it is less likely to be picked up by your reel mower. It also does NOT have Poly coated Urea which can get caught up in your mower and break the cover, turning it into FAST release Urea. I don't think Scott's fertilizer is bad, it's just over priced is all.
> 
> The iron that it has will be taken up by the roots and will give "some" darker greening effect but nothing like a foliar applied app of FAS. It would definitely be a good 1-2 punch for the grass :thumbup: by using them in conjunction with each other. I always look for Fe(Iron) in fertilizer when I'm purchasing it.
Click to expand...

As a side note if you have high PH soil, iron will not be taken up by the roots!! Foliar application is preferable.... ran into this situation here in Lubbock with high PH soils


----------



## Mightyquinn

Good point Mr Meaner!!


----------



## Spammage

I was going to add a similar comment about the iron. I wouldn't spend money on iron that isn't chelated with our high native pH soils.


----------



## Alan

I purchased some before I started this thread and I'm going to give it a go. My lawn needs something to green it up-it is pale in comparison to some of y'alls lawns. It's volunteer/common Bermuda, so maybe it will never get as super green, but I'm going to give it hell.


----------

